# disque amovible memup



## Fredtignes (8 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin de votre aide. Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe pour mon MBP de marque memup. Il est evidemment compatible avec mac. Quand je le branche, un message me dit que mon mac ne reconnais pas ce disque amovible. Je peux initialiser et tombe sur la fenêtre d'utilitaire des disques où cette fois j'ai bien mon support amovible. Par contre impossible de le faire apparaitre sur mon bureau, donc je ne sais pas comment effectuer mes transferts de données. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.
Fred


----------



## TITOUX (8 Août 2007)

dans "informations supplementaires "de ton profil fais figurer le materiel dont tu disposes:

Ta version osx ainsi que ce que tu vas trouver dans menu pomme>a propos de ce Mac:


----------



## Zyrol (9 Août 2007)

Rien &#224; voir avec un probleme de mat&#233;riel et d'OS...

Normalement tu l'as format&#233; FAT 32 (MS-DOS) si tu le veux compatible windows / mac, ensuite si tu veux le voir apparaitre sur le bureau, direction finder > preferences > Onglet generales, l&#224; tu coches "Disques durs"


----------



## Fredtignes (9 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai trouvé la solution en formatant et tout est revenu sur le bureau merci


----------

